# Debate over "Coneys" vs. "Chili Dogs"



## AllenOK (Jul 31, 2005)

Something I've come to realize when I moved up here to MI from OK.  

I grew up eating "Chili Dogs", which have some sort of chili on them (IMHO, the best is Wolf Brand Chili), with optional diced onions, mustard, cheese, etc.

Up here, there are "Coneys", which have "Coney Sauce", and served with the optional diced onions, mustard, etc.

The only problem is, "Coney Sauce" ain't "Chili", at least in my book!  Is there a difference?  And, do any of you have a recipe for "Coney Sauce"?


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 31, 2005)

Well the Coney is from Coney Island NY, and Nathans are the most famous.  Here is the NY NJ area, Nathans serves their dogs with chili w/ beans.  Quite good.  So I have no Idea what MI does with their Coneys.  Chili and dogs are quite regional, so it is no surprise that  tastes and ingredients change.  Hope a native MIer speaks up about the MI Coney.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 31, 2005)

Basically, "coney sauce" is the same thing as "hot dog chili sauce". The main difference between chili and chili sauce is that in the sauce the meat is ground fine and the sauce is thinner than a bowl of red. Of course, _the_ recipe for coney sauce is like _the_ recipe for chili - there are a bunch of different ones! http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=coney+sauce


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Coney Island Sauce

1 T butter
1 T margarine
1 1/2 lb lean ground beef
2 med. onions chopped
1 clove garlic crushed
salt and pepper to taste
2 T chili powder
1 T prepared mustard
1 6oz tomato paste
1 6oz can water
4 to 5 weiners

Combine all ingredients but the weiners and simmer till thickened  45 min to 1 hour .Grind weiners and add to sauce and cook 15 min. longer Do not brown the ground beef first.


----------

